# Renault Trafic Rimini - making up bed



## Give me sunshine (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone

New poster and proud owner of of a very handsome, mature Rimini camper, 1992.

Not a good start - broke down on way home, no key to water filler cap and can't work out the double bed! Managed to make 2 singles using the front seats but that's as far as I can fathom.

Is there an idiot's guide to sorting this out and using the other interior fittings - the handbook with the van does not cover the conversion.

Help!


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I think the question has been asked before on the Autosleeper Owners Forum (google it) - its free to join. Or join the Renault Trafic Motorhome Register (again google it - not free to join.)


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

How come the seller didn't demonstrate all this to you? Really sorry to hear about the breakdown, and hope it's nothing serious, but the seller should have gone through all the systems with you so you know how everything works.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure if this is a similar layout, but the photos in the advert may help you.

cabby

http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...0e8/makemodel/make/auto-sleepers/model/rimini


----------



## Give me sunshine (Jul 27, 2015)

Tks Paul and Tugboat

The person who sold it to us said he was acting on behalf of his father in law who was poorly. The van had been stored for some time but had been given a full service and new mot. It was kept in a locked yard without shelter, it was heavy rain and we had travelled a fair distance to view. It was decision time so we went for it. 

Booked in tomorrow for new fuel pump and cam belt, then remove and replace filler cap and we should be away - just the bed to sort. I'll have a look elsewhere on the site as suggested.

Cheers


----------



## Give me sunshine (Jul 27, 2015)

tks Cabby

Your googling skills are better than mine! Been looking for days for something like this - a great help, exactly the same inside as our van except our front seats don't swivel. We now know how to arrange the cushions on the middle section - we just need to find what goes underneath! The table is part of the structure but there must be another piece that goes between the seats to form the base at the other end. The last bit of the jigsaw!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Glad you're getting sorted and hope the van brings you much pleasure and happy travels.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you look closely you will see that there are TWO tables used.Or is there a pull out from under one of the seat cushions.

cabby


----------

